# Native propel gps/fish finder mounting



## copper128 (May 2, 2014)

I am trying to see what is the best way to mount a system to the native propel 13. Is it better through the scupper holes or using the rail mount off the side or through the hull? I do a wide range of fishing from in the bays to the gulf. I am new to the kayak world so any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Guyman (Feb 9, 2014)

Did mine like this came out great works for me maybe helps for ideas


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine was mounted on a homemade arm that swiveled down beside the kayak off the mounting board.


----------



## BobbySprankle (Nov 22, 2014)

I did a through hull on mine. My HDI transducer was too wide to do a scupper mount. It stuck out too far and I was afraid of running it into something and messing it up. I never did an over the side deployable because I do a lot of pier/structure fishing and was afraid of either knocking it against something or having a fish get my line tangled up in it. I like the picture with it mounted on the propel unit, but I'm ADD when it comes to cable managment and everything and don't know what I would do with the extra cable. I would like it to be in the water, but for my fishing through hull works good enough for me as I really only use it to see what the bottom is like and don't really pay attention to if there is fish or not.


----------



## BobbySprankle (Nov 22, 2014)

Guyman said:


> Did mine like this came out great works for me maybe helps for ideas


What do you do with the extra cable?...I like this idea, but would want to have the cable shortened and plug into a reciprocal mounted on yak to go through the hull then back out to my unit. Unfortunatly I can't find the jack like the one on the unit that I can order and I have been told that splicing transducer wires isn't the best thing to do.


----------



## Dustinf16 (Apr 23, 2015)

Look up the railblaza transducer arm. Before I sold mine I put it on the rails on the left side of the cock pit up by the front. I wired the battery into the native battery bag under the drive in that compartment and then mounted the actual fish finder on the top of the propel drive.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

My vote is through the scupper. you still get the water temp that way, and tou don't have to worry about getting your line tangled in it if a fish is thrashing around.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

After my transducer mount broke, I stuck my transducer inside the hull with electricians putty. Can get it at HomeDepot. Worked fine for me inside the hull


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Ive got a scupper mount for 20.00. Its for Lowrance but i'm sure you can use for any fish finder.

Scott


----------



## speckhunter944 (Jun 13, 2008)

I have mariner with a over the side arm mount it works good. Now my son has a slayer 13 with the scupper mount. If the mariner scuppers were in the same place as the slayer I use the scupper mount much more clean installation. We put the transducer in the back tank well it's out of the way and works great. He has a black pack that sits right over it.


----------



## speckhunter944 (Jun 13, 2008)

Pic of thr unit mounted on the right hand side hope this helps.


----------



## yakmedic 5 (Jan 1, 2015)

I used railblaza star port mounts. This way I can completely remove everything when I'm floating the river or other times I don't want anything in my way. You can by this kit on amazon you might need 1 additional adjustable extender.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

Some people are mounting them above the prop. I am buying the Lowrance Elite 7 ti and am seeing if that mounting location will work with side scan. I just bought a 16 slayer in gray from Broxsons today.


----------



## BobbySprankle (Nov 22, 2014)

speckhunter944 said:


> I have mariner with a over the side arm mount it works good. Now my son has a slayer 13 with the scupper mount. If the mariner scuppers were in the same place as the slayer I use the scupper mount much more clean installation. We put the transducer in the back tank well it's out of the way and works great. He has a black pack that sits right over it.


What transducer is on the slayer and are you concerned with how far it sticks out the bottom. Was thinking about going this route for mine but was afraid of hitting it off something while loading or unloading.


----------



## BobbySprankle (Nov 22, 2014)

DawnsKayBug said:


> Some people are mounting them above the prop. I am buying the Lowrance Elite 7 ti and am seeing if that mounting location will work with side scan. I just bought a 16 slayer in gray from Broxsons today.


I am also considering this...thought about tuning the cable along the drive assembly then splicing in a electrical connector (like the one that it hooks into the unit with) right at the hull that would serve as a disconnect for when I take the prop off. Inside the hull it would route back to my right rail where I have the finder. This would eliminate the need to cool up a bunch of slack on the prop..all the slack would still be in the hull.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

http://nativeownersgroup.com/topic/5186-transducer-on-propel-drive/#entry32797


----------



## speckhunter944 (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey Bobby just took a pic of the transducer on the slayer it's not that good but the best I could get. As for as it sticking down and hitting something it doesn't hang down past the bottom of the yak, it sit inside the tunnel of the hull. Sorry it took awhile to get back.


----------



## BobbySprankle (Nov 22, 2014)

speckhunter944 said:


> Hey Bobby just took a pic of the transducer on the slayer it's not that good but the best I could get. As for as it sticking down and hitting something it doesn't hang down past the bottom of the yak, it sit inside the tunnel of the hull. Sorry it took awhile to get back.


Thanks for the info, i have been debating on getting the lowrance kit. i some times have to drag mine will its flat on the ground and was worried it might stick to far out and get broke.


----------



## Skiffer (Jan 28, 2015)

I use a thru hull setup, using electrical putty. I make a ring on the hull bottom, put about a 1/4 inch of dielectric grease in the ring, then sit the transducer in the grease. I then make a small rope with more putty and place across the ring to hold down the transducer. Everything but the fishfinder is below deck, even the battery which is in a waterproof case. Works great. Even the water temp is accurate after about 30 min.


----------



## copper128 (May 2, 2014)

Guyman said:


> Did mine like this came out great works for me maybe helps for ideas


Is there a link or a "how to" for this set up?


----------

